# Crickets?



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

I'm hoping I've finally solved my mouse problem.

But I'm beginning to realize that the mice probably kept the cricket population down. I've already seen at least two.

I'm talking about those brownish "cave crickets" that inhabit dirt-floor, stone-foundation basements like mine. Not the chirping ones. At least with those I'd know how many there are.

Short of opening up a couple of holes for the mice to come back in, any suggestions on ways to limit the cricket population? They don't really bother me much, but one was hopping around the living room yesterday, and I guess I should probably at least make an effort.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Chickens? They are healthy consumers of bugs.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Brown crickets = Fish bait.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Windows on Wash said:


> Chickens? They are healthy consumers of bugs.


And it would be SO entertaining watching my dog chase them around the house!



SeniorSitizen said:


> Brown crickets = Fish bait.


Now there's a solution! D'ya think they'd work in salt water?

Come to think of it, we used to buy those things when one of my kids had a lizard. I'd need a pretty big lizard though. The crickets I'm talking about are a lot bigger than the ones we used to buy.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

CaptTom said:


> Now there's a solution! D'ya think they'd work in salt water?


Actually I was thinking -* Ice Fishing* - but probably won't know until you try the salt. Good luck and keep us informed.


----------



## Fman (Nov 9, 2018)

When I go into my basement at night it's like a cacophony of crickets! I've never seen a one though. No signs of mice even though I found a dead one two years ago, smack dab in the middle of the floor. No idea what killed it. Maybe a gang of invisible crickets?


----------

